# Tip Information Public



## Miami_Ant (May 3, 2020)

There is a website in making by an uber driver where drivers can add passengers pick up and drop off locations on click of a button and add the name of the passenger and the tip they gave!. The information is searchable by public(current location based search plus name search), all drivers will know the expected tip in advance


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ok so I am a rider who doesn't tip or tipped $10, I order an uber and I get you as a driver.

Explain to me how it works


----------



## Mike_5000 (6 mo ago)

Kodyhead said:


> Ok so I am a rider who doesn't tip or tipped $10, I order an uber and I get you as a driver.
> 
> Explain to me how it works





Kodyhead said:


> Ok so I am a rider who doesn't tip or tipped $10, I order an uber and I get you as a driver.
> 
> Explain to me how it works


I know you are kodyhead who requested the trip, while I near your place slowly I will type your name and will get a list of trip responses by several Uber drivers who transported you. If you are a 10 dollar tipper, I will get out of my seat and open the door for you. Serve you bottled water as Uber expects from drivers. I will load and unload your luggages. If you are a zero tipper I will do the basic duties Uber expects us to do. Plus I will upload your start location and end location your name and the amount you tipped so that any Uber driver or any neighbor nearby your location can access your ratings and opinion from drivers


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mike_5000 said:


> I know you are kodyhead who requested the trip, while I near your place slowly I will type your name and will get a list of trip responses by several Uber drivers who transported you. If you are a 10 dollar tipper, I will get out of my seat and open the door for you. Serve you bottled water as Uber expects from drivers. I will load and unload your luggages. If you are a zero tipper I will do the basic duties Uber expects us to do. Plus I will upload your start location and end location your name and the amount you tipped so that any Uber driver or any neighbor nearby your location can access your ratings and opinion from drivers


Ok so you mentioned that you would turn on the customer service for tipper but if my name is John amd the pick up is at the holiday Inn express to the airport as you mentioned would motivate you to help with luggage, a common name at a hotel to a busy destination makes this useless doesn't it?

Even with airbnb and vrbo home addresses would be useless too

Or a busy 4-5 star restaurant back to a 4-5 star hotel with a name like kelly


----------



## Mike_5000 (6 mo ago)

I have more than 5000 trips in my account. I am aiming at rich neighborhoods with permanent address locations who lie"I will tip in the app". Drivers are not dumb to rate a guy who go from a motel to an airport. Real drivers will report permanent locations, wait and see. Sorry I did not tell you I am creating the website


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mike_5000 said:


> I have more than 5000 trips in my account. I am aiming at rich neighborhoods with permanent address locations who lie"I will tip in the app". Drivers are not dumb to rate a guy who go from a motel to an airport. Real drivers will report permanent locations, wait and see. Sorry I did not tell you I am creating the website


Great I got 20k trips and if you are assuming other drivers aren't dumb, and need to rely on people entering data for you then good luck hope you got everything figured out


----------



## Mike_5000 (6 mo ago)

Kodyhead said:


> Great I got 20k trips and if you are assuming other drivers aren't dumb, and need to rely on people entering data for you then good luck hope you got everything figured out


It's not for me, it's a free website dedicated for drivers like us. If you want use it


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Do you have a link?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mike_5000 said:


> It's not for me, it's a free website dedicated for drivers like us. If you want use it


If it's free how are you going to make money with it?


----------



## Mike_5000 (6 mo ago)

Beninmankato said:


> Do you have a link?


Final touch wait for a week(please spread the word)


New2This said:


> If it's free how are you going to make money with it?


No intention to make money, studied Asp.net while I did Uber. My motivation is to show drivers also can benefit from technology. I can show information uber deliberately hide.!!!


----------



## Mike_5000 (6 mo ago)

Kodyhead said:


> Great I got 20k trips and if you are assuming other drivers aren't dumb, and need to rely on people entering data for you then good luck hope you got everything figured out


John Smith going from a motel to airport will not care but Tom Smith going from his residence to his girlfriend's home or his work or to a party will definitely care!!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mike_5000 said:


> John Smith going from a motel to airport will not care but Tom Smith going from his residence to his girlfriend's home or his work or to a party will definitely care!!


Good thing we got last names as drivers


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm sorry, who in their right mind is going to check in apartment complex for Jose and whether they tip?

Quality of service shouldn't be based on tips. It should be a baseline quality of service. You get in you close the door you deliver them to the place that they're going they get out. Baseline service.

It's already proven that around 15% will tip. Instead of checking your website maybe you should learn how to identify what demographic or persona actually tips.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Chicken headed shanandre from the projects probably won't hit. 

However somebody dressed to the nines going out to dinner with their partner would probably tip. 

Do you really need a website to tell you which one you have a better possibility of getting a tip from?


----------



## Mike_5000 (6 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm sorry, who in their right mind is going to check in apartment complex for Jose and whether they tip?
> 
> Quality of service shouldn't be based on tips. It should be a baseline quality of service. You get in you close the door you deliver them to the place that they're going they get out. Baseline service.
> 
> It's already proven that around 15% will tip. Instead of checking your website maybe you should learn how to identify what demographic or persona actually tips.


Public will watch too they will come to know about your tipping habits, which will motivate them to tip. Right now Uber drivers are helpless, they cannot even show a sad face to non toppers. This is an online rating system


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Great I got 20k trips and if you are assuming other drivers aren't dumb, and need to rely on people entering data for you then good luck hope you got everything figured out


Here's some evidence as to the intelligence of drivers. 








Lyft Driver Ends Up Getting Charged Over $1,000 After Picking Up A Passenger In Extreme Rain Which Damaged The HEV System And Left Him Stranded On The Road For 60 Hours


Man waited for Lyft to help him when he got stranded in a car he rented from them as it broke down, but after 60 hours he was fed up and called the tow truck himself covering it from his own pocket.




www.boredpanda.com


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> I'm sorry, who in their right mind is going to check in apartment complex for Jose and whether they tip?
> 
> Quality of service shouldn't be based on tips. It should be a baseline quality of service. You get in you close the door you deliver them to the place that they're going they get out. Baseline service.
> 
> It's already proven that around 15% will tip. Instead of checking your website maybe you should learn how to identify what demographic or persona actually tips.


I dont know where you're from but I'm glad i live and work in an area like Miami where no one is named Jose


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> If it's free how are you going to make money with it?


From advertisers, like this one. 









I’m curious, OP, if a pax name is Killer, Butcher, Slicer or Looney but he tips good, would you pick him up?


----------



## Mike_5000 (6 mo ago)

Beninmankato said:


> Do you have a link?


Got domain paxratings.com another milestone. Now the url points to google.come will release this week.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> From advertisers, like this one.
> View attachment 670073
> 
> 
> I’m curious, OP, if a pax name is Killer, Butcher, Slicer or Looney but he tips good, would you pick him up?


I see your butt oil and raise you a 
hoochi coochi!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I’m curious, OP, if a pax name is Killer, Butcher, Slicer or Looney but he tips good, would you pick him up?


I survived a poison! 










I also survived the god awful 80s hair metal era....


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I guess the website never took off?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I see your butt oil and raise you a
> hoochi coochi!



Hilarious! I’m guessing they specialize in Brazilian wax. 😀


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

New2This said:


> If it's free how are you going to make money with it?


Volume.


Seriously though: ad revenue, of course. I am watching ads on the screen of up.net right now.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I survived a poison!
> 
> View attachment 671472
> 
> ...


LOL! Look what the cat dragged in.. love that album still after so many years. While I never liked guys with long hajr, especially if their hair was longer & prettier than mine, but Bret Michaels is hot! Him & Jon Bon Jovi I’d take!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Invisible said:


> LOL! Look what the cat dragged in.. love that album still after so many years. While I never liked guys with long hajr, especially if their hair was longer & prettier than mine, but Bret Michaels is hot! Him & Jon Bon Jovi I’d take!


It is amazing how stereotypical gay hairbands look now. I would still like my hair back though.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It is amazing how stereotypical gay hairbands look now. I would still like my hair back though.


True. KiSS was my fav as a kid, but I now admit how stupid they looked.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Invisible said:


> True. KiSS was my fav as a kid, but I now admit how stupid they looked.
> View attachment 671522


I am a member of the KISS Army.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Hilarious! I’m guessing they specialize in Brazilian wax. 😀


Indeed .


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> LOL! Look what the cat dragged in.. love that album still after so many years. While I never liked guys with long hajr, especially if their hair was longer & prettier than mine, but Bret Michaels is hot! Him & Jon Bon Jovi I’d take!


I hated poison back when they came out. I was little head banger back in the day. It was sacrilege to like band like them. 😆 🤣 😂 

I wanted long hair when I was a kid, but my hair didn't cooperate. It just kind of grew out and sat shoulders. Lol. We it was to the middle off back. Dry it was a big poof.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I hated poison back when they came out. I was little head banger back in the day. It was sacrilege to like band like them. 😆 🤣 😂
> 
> I wanted long hair when I was a kid, but my hair didn't cooperate. It just kind of grew out and sat shoulders. Lol. We it was to the middle off back. Dry it was a big poof.



I saw them in concert a few times. Most head bangers I know hated them & Bon Jovi. Hopefully you didn’t have a mullet then. But I guess I’d take a guy with a mullet before a man bun.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I saw them in concert a few times. Most head bangers I know hated them & Bon Jovi. Hopefully you didn’t have a mullet then. But I guess I’d take a guy with a mullet before a man bun.


No mullet, just a mop and never a man bun. 

I saw poison open for motley crue around 84 or 85. Saw them another time in the 80s. I think with Ratt.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> No mullet, just a mop and never a man bun.
> 
> I saw poison open for motley crue around 84 or 85. Saw them another time in the 80s. I think with Ratt.


LOL on mop!

Motley Crue is another great band! Wished I saw them in concert. I did see Aerosmith and that was totally awesome! Good memories.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> LOL on mop!
> 
> Motley Crue is another great band! Wished I saw them in concert. I did see Aerosmith and that was totally awesome! Good memories.


I saw Aerosmith and Motley Crue together, in West palm beach, 2005-6 I think.

I've been to so many concerts. When I was 14/15 I was going to be a Rockstar! Or a roadie. 😆 🤣 either would have been fine with my 15 year old self. 

I saw motley crue the 1st time, well probably before most members here were born 😆 🤣 😂









1984, Yikes, as an opening act.

I saw guns & roses open for 
Motley Crue a few years later, 86 or 87.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I saw Aerosmith and Motley Crue together, in West palm beach, 2005-6 I think.
> 
> I've been to so many concerts. When I was 14/15 I was going to be a Rockstar! Or a roadie. 😆 🤣 either would have been fine with my 15 year old self.
> 
> ...


That’s awesome! G&R would’ve been another **** one to see. I wonder whatever happened to Axel R.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I wonder whatever happened to Axel R.


Me too! 
Now








Then


----------



## Miami_Ant (May 3, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> Do you have a link?


www,paxratings.com


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Miami_Ant said:


> www,paxratings.com


Site is not working for me.


----------



## Miami_Ant (May 3, 2020)

Mike_5000 said:


> Final touch wait for a week(please spread the word)
> No intention to make money, studied Asp.net while I did Uber. My motivation is to show drivers also can benefit from technology. I can show information uber deliberately hide.!!!


Have you ever felt helpless when a passenger made a "I'll tip you in the app" promise but then failed to follow through? Have you ever thought that the person you are transporting deserves more from you than just a simple thank you? If so, paxratings.com is the website you should visit and post a review to. You can add a passenger's name, a comment, and tip information to their pick-up or drop-off location, or both, so that other people can see it. We'll keep your personal information private. This will make it easier for drivers of ride-sharing services to look for a passenger nearby right before a pickup. Neighbors and friends can look up the9 rideshare statistics, testimonials, and tipping customs of their pals and neighbors.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Miami_Ant said:


> There is a website in making by an uber driver where drivers can add passengers pick up and drop off locations on click of a button and add the name of the passenger and the tip they gave!. The information is searchable by public(current location based search plus name search), all drivers will know the expected tip in advance


Link? It's been months since your post.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Error 403. This web app is stopped.

Don't you think posting people's home/work addresses without permission might be, I dunno, illegal? Unlike the phone company, you don't have a contract that allows you to publish them. It'll definitely get you deactivated from fUber.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Kyanar said:


> Error 403. This web app is stopped.
> 
> Don't you think posting people's home/work addresses without permission might be, I dunno, illegal? Unlike the phone company, you don't have a contract that allows you to publish them. It'll definitely get you deactivated from fUber.


Information widely available in the public domain is not illegal to republish, such as names, home addresses, phone numbers, etc. There are numerous websites that have this data readily available.

Whether Uber would take issue with such publication due to their privacy policies is a different issue and I am certain this would run afoul of those policies.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Dumbest thing I've ever heard of, you're going to get freaking sued.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

How is this actually supposed to work, am I supposed to keep some type of Ledger of every address name of a tipper, because people sometimes tip later in the app there's no name associated that and there's no address number


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks like you might need some server web skills cuz all I get is a 403 page hit me up if you're interested I charge 25 bucks an hour not a joke that's really what I charge


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Information widely available in the public domain is not illegal to republish, such as names, home addresses, phone numbers, etc. There are numerous websites that have this data readily available.


Except that it's not widely available - all you need is details of one domestic assault victim hiding from their abusive ex to be published and something to go down for some serious problems for this website and the driver who submitted it. Plus, the destination of trips is not public information, publicly posting people's movements is definitely going to be an issue.



SinTaxERROR said:


> Whether Uber would take issue with such publication due to their privacy policies is a different issue and I am certain this would run afoul of those policies.


Uber/Lyft and the like would definitely take issue. We all know what they do to people who publish YouTube videos of rides.


----------

